# how to make a form on Word that can be filled out on Word?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm trying to do this on a mac. I *know* how to make a form that can be filled out on Word, with text boxes and all that, but I really want to make one that looks like a printed from, with underlined spaces for writing (typing) in, and where the next category doesnt move if you type a few too many letters. 

Does that make sense? 

What I dont know how to do is make the text boxes underlined, if thats possible. And it wants to keep the set number of spaces between each set word, but I want the typed text to be able to back right up to the next word without shoving it down onto the next line. 

Anyway, I've been working on this for a while, but I couldnt figure it out and the microsoft office help website was no help.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Simple answer is you can't, anytime you put an underline there it's counted as a charector and when you start typing it will move it or erase it depending on how you have the options set up.

More complicated answer is you can do it either through Macro's or programming, but I would not attempt to teach either as its not my area of expertise and I would have to spend a number of hours trying to figure it out myself, perhaps someone familiar with Word Macro's can help you


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Darn. But thanks anyway.


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Abby,

I'm a PC user, so I not sure if this works in the Mac version, but try this...

Look at using tables to organize the form look. Then use the "Form" Toolbar to add fields in the table. The fields can be formatted to match the type of input data. Once the form is made you can "lock" it to allow the form user to tab only between fields.

Hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> I'm trying to do this on a mac. I *know* how to make a form that can be filled out on Word, with text boxes and all that, but I really want to make one that looks like a printed from, with underlined spaces for writing (typing) in, and where the next category doesnt move if you type a few too many letters.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Make the underline a separate paragraph in the text box. You will have to go into the format for the paragraph to adjust the size to just under the paragraph above, (I don't remember if you do this to the one you will be typing in or the underline paragraph) but that's all there is to it.


----------

